# Aladdin eToken

## ToeiRei

I am currently playing around with an Aladdin eToken but as far as I can see, I need to work with the Aladdin drivers to be able to use it on Windows boxes too. Sadly those guys just provide RPM and DEB packages...

The device is an eToken Pro 32k although it's been reported as the 64k version by lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0600 Aladdin Knowledge Systems eToken Pro 64k (4.2)

 

The kernel itself recognizes the device (dmesg):

 *Quote:*   

> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0600
> 
> usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
> ...

 

... and in theory you can play around with it with the openct tools:

 *Quote:*   

> # opensc-tool -l
> 
> [opensc-tool] reader-pcsc.c:906:pcsc_detect_readers: SCardEstablishContext failed: 0×8010001d
> 
> [opensc-tool] reader-pcsc.c:1015:pcsc_detect_readers: returning with: No readers found
> ...

 

... but they use a different format on the key which renders it unusable for windows.

Does anyone got such a token running?

Rei

----------

